# Toe of the club high - What effect will it have ?



## nomadpaul (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Guys , i'm looking at possibly purchasing a new set of irons within the next couple of months and have been out having a look at a few sets. What i noticed when addressing an invisible ball was that , in every case , the toe of the club was up in the air , enough so you could probably slide a couple of penny's underneath the end of the  clubhead.

I have just checked my present clubs and have noticed the same with them . My usual shot , having recently adjusted my swing is either straight or tends to 'push' right , rather than slice . I have checked my alignment which appears ok. I am about 5' 8" with a very stocky ( read overweight  ) frame which means i have a long body but legs that are on the short side !!!

I know that custom fitting will help set up the clubs correctly but for the time being , what i'd like to know is how would this affect my swing/ball striking with the toe sitting high ?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 27, 2009)

Dont worry, your clubs are correct.
The toe should be sitting off the ground at address because when you swing, the shaft bends down, therefor bringing the head back flat on the ground.
If you have any doubts, ask your local pro to test your irons on an impact board with tape.
He'll know what you mean


----------



## RGDave (Mar 27, 2009)

The toe should be sitting off the ground at address because when you swing, the shaft bends down, therefor bringing the head back flat on the ground.
		
Click to expand...

I once read that you should be able to slide a penny under the toe.....I look for this when setting up.

I wonder if bob could answer (please, oh wise one!) that IF you were to to make the shaft a degree or two upright, would this make the penny space more or less?

I'd have thought the "flatter" the lie, the less the toe would sit up in the air....think Ronnie Corbett....

I found the only set of C/F irons I had seemed to sit 100% flat at address, this was one of the issues I had with them...


----------



## bobmac (Mar 27, 2009)

The toe should be sitting off the ground at address because when you swing, the shaft bends down, therefor bringing the head back flat on the ground.
		
Click to expand...

 *I wonder if bob could answer (please, oh wise one!)*  that IF you were to to make the shaft a degree or two upright, would this make the penny space more or less?
		
Click to expand...

I dont know if this is a test or you're taking the mick.
The question was should the club sit toe up at address and I answered yes, it should be slightly toe up.
I'm sure lots of people on here know that.
Maybe I'll just keep quiet in future and let the GM top 25 coach answer all the questions.
If you weren't taking the mick, then I apologise and I'll get back in my box


----------



## RGDave (Mar 28, 2009)

bobmac, it was a serious and respectful enquiry. I was confused because I couldn't work out (in my thick head) what would happen IF you were to adjust the shaft a degree or two more upright.

I bought some Mizuno irons and they were supposedly 2 degrees upright, yet intriguingly, they sat flatter to the ground (no space under the toe) than my previous non-CF set.

My current irons sit great, these Mizunos were tricky, but i.i.r.c. Mizuno lies are flatter anyway??

Sorry if it read badly, HUGE embarrassment this end ....


----------



## golf_bug (Mar 28, 2009)

woh woh woh hang on........the toe of the club is meant to sit up at address?! Mine sit flat to the ground, so does that mean I have the wrong bats?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 28, 2009)

No problem Dave, my mistake, sorry mate.
Golf bug, if you are worried, go along to your local pro and ask him to check your club's lie.
He should put some tape on the sole of your irons and get you to hit balls off an impact board. That will show you if your irons are set up for you or a bit flat.


----------



## RGDave (Mar 28, 2009)

I think this also prompts interesting question, and that is;

"Do we set up entirely by feel or should we visually check the lie and actively shuffle a bit closer or away from the ball to get the club sitting nicely?!


----------



## nomadpaul (Mar 28, 2009)

I think this also prompts interesting question, and that is;

"Do we set up entirely by feel or should we visually check the lie and actively shuffle a bit closer or away from the ball to get the club sitting nicely?!
		
Click to expand...

Could it not also be linked to the way the arms hang with the club in hand ? I could make the club head sit completely flat by holding my hands , and therefore my arms , further away from my body .


----------



## RGDave (Mar 28, 2009)

Could it not also be linked to the way the arms hang with the club in hand ? I could make the club head sit completely flat by holding my hands , and therefore my arms , further away from my body .
		
Click to expand...

Yes, yes, yes....bring it on....If your clubs are a terrible fit, then you'd have to make all sorts of adjustments...ouch..


----------



## Imurg (Mar 28, 2009)

This also brings up another point. Have your lofts and lies checked periodically. Hitting into hard ground - either frozen or dry - can put them out and your nice custom-fit irons won't be working like they should. This applies more to forged irons like Mizuno's than cast Pings and Callaways but they are all worth a check.


----------



## RGDave (Mar 28, 2009)

This also brings up another point. Have your lofts and lies checked periodically.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.....now that reminds me......


----------

